# Needy dog that always wants to hold hands



## Maggies mom

I was told by my trainer its a way to get attention... and not to let them do it.....


----------



## Judi

*I think both.*

My younger Golden does that to some degree. I think it's sweet.


----------



## TheHooch

Mine do it when they want to go outside. Although River will do it when she is not feeling her best.

Hooch


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Abby will do that also when I lay down each evening on a heating pad (I have severe neck problems). I think it's habit and for attention. She will stop though after a few minutes.


----------



## Dslats

mason does it every once in a while now we had a black lab who did it all the time!! she passed away in june and I know my husband misses it, she never really did it to me too much.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jack love to shake and hold your hand, so did Spice, the 2 new additions don't do it yet


----------



## gold'nchocolate

My first golden did that all the time and I didn't mind it for a few minutes but she never knew when to quit so I taught her the word "Enough". I would let her do it for a few minutes but then I would gently say "Enough" and I would fold my arms across my chest and look in a different direction and then she would stop and go lay down. Give it a try. I read it in a training book by Carol Lea Benjamin.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Awww Geddy does that and I too think it's sweet. She won't do it persistantly. When she does it I just kiss her paw, and then drop it and give attention to her head/body etc.


----------



## BeauShel

Beau does that alot also. I will pet him some and then pet his arm. After petting his arm, I tell him enough and he will stop. I dont mind him doing it except when I am laying down and he puts his paw like that but hits my face with the paw. then it isnt funny.


----------



## sharlin

Daisey will do it when she wants a good lovin'up - the other two don't----although Rusty will just grab ahold of my hand if he wants a scratch or rub.


----------



## kalkid

Daisy does this all the time as well and it has probably been the only thing she has not readily learned that we have wanted her to. Like some have said it's cute for a while but when they start bonking you in the face it's not that cute anymore. We just stop petting her and tell her no while putting her paw down on the floor. Once she's holding her paw down we usually resume petting her then notoriously after a few minutes she will lift it up again. Repeat process. Personally I think it was her initial training. When we first got her from rescue it was the only "trick" she knew and was most likely rewarded for it so I think she associate shake in her mind with doing something that gets her rewarded. Of course I've heard many other golden owners say their dogs do it so it must be wired in there crazy little brains somewhere. They are a "touchy/feely" be close to you kind of breed so it makes sense in a way.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

It's a very common Golden trait- he wants to be touching you. It doesn't bother me at all as long as they stop when I say so and don't claw at me when they want food or to play.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Brody has always done that since we got him. I definitely think it is strictly done for attention. I agree with most everyone's comments on this. I don't mind either, but if they keep it up when you say "enough" or "no paw", then it can be bad. To get hit in the face with sharp nails, definitely is not fun!:no: Lexi will do it once in awhile alos....but I think she learned that from Brody! LOL! She never used to do that, till she watched him!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jasmine does that too! She goes one better though ------ if I refuse to hold "paws" with her she climbs over the top of me and lays on the back couch cushion and wraps herself around my neck like a fur stole! Rests her head down my chest!

My Chelsea ALWAYS had to hold paws when we were in the car. She would sit in the passenger's seat while I drove and I had to hold her paw! You should have seen the looks we got from other drivers!:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Brandy will climb into bed in between us. One of us hold her paw, while she scoots her butt to touch the other one. She's soon fast asleep. I cherish those times because I know I will miss them someday.


----------

